# Wieviel Verdunstung ist normal?



## Kerschi (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Mein neuer Teich verliert noch immer Wasser :-(

Daher folgende Frage an euch:

Wie viel Verdunstung ist normal?

Mein Miniteich ist ca. 2 x 2m, 1,10m tief, noch kaum bewachsen (also keine Beschattung durch Seerosenblätter etc.) ca. 6 - 8 Stunden/Tag in der Sonne und die Temperaturen in den letzten Tagen ca. 25°C.

Und der Teich verliert ca. 0,5 cm pro Tag.  Zu viel, oder???

Danke für euer Feed-Back!

Joe


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Joe,
mein Teich  hat einiges mehr an Oberfläche als deiner, plus Bachlauf.
Auch ich verliere täglich ca 5-7mm Wasser, bei diesen Tempraturen und vor allem bei dem Wind.
Manchmal frage ich mich, 
ob ich wohl ein Loch in die Folie(durch die Kieselsteine) getreten habe.
Aber zu meiner Gemütsberuhigung,
sehe ich dieses Phänomen einfach als allwöchentlichen, 
großzügigen TWW (Teilwasserwechsel) , an.
Viel Glück
Gruß Bine


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juni 2014)

Hi

Mein Teich 7x5x1,2m liegt relativ schattig und ist mit einem Uferbereich ausgebaut, der durch das Teichwasser aufgesaugt wird. Ich habe aktuell etwa 10cm Wasserverlust. Durch die ganzen warmen Tage und den fehlenden Regen. Die Sumpfzone von 10cm ist größtenteils Trocken gelegt. Da der Sand aber saugend wirkt, bleibt er bis zum Rand hin trotzdem Feucht. Eigentlich ist das normal und fast jede (wenn nicht sogar jede) Pflanze, die an diesen Stellen wachsen, halten das aus.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juni 2014)

Nabend,

diese Krankheit die wir Teichianer haben nennt man 'Pseudoloch' und tritt meist in den Sommermonaten auf.

Symptome sind meist;

-Der glaube das Wasser geht weg
-Man habe ein Loch
-Der Nachbar klaut Gießewasser
-Hat das nachfüllen vergessen
-Wo kommt die Pfütze her
-Schaaaaaaatz,war das vor 10 Minuten auch schon so
-Ne,wir haben ein Leck


Dies ist aber völlig normal und vergeht meist,mit einem kühlen Bier (3°C) kippe oder wahlweise Zigarre, direkt am Teich.

Die Wirkung der oben genannten Therapie, schlägt in der Regel nach 10-15 Minuten ein!
Wenn nicht, ist der Vorgang evtl. mit Whisky anstatt dem Bier zu wiederholen, diese ist aber in jedem Fall wirksam!

Bitte diesen Behandlung nicht öfters wie 5 mal die Woche wiederholen, da sonst Schäden auftreten können.

LG Chris


----------



## paulo (19. Juni 2014)

Chris, sehr geil


----------



## Kerschi (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für die (bisherigen) Antworten. 

Ich denke mir halt, dass ich im Sommer durchaus gerne den "großzügigen Teilwasserwechsel" durchführen und alle paar Tage etwas Wasser nachfüllen kann (dann bleibt auch die Wasserqualität logischwerwiese besser).

ABER:

Wenn es nicht nur Verdunstung ist, sondern irgendwo am Rand Wasser rausgesaugt wird (Dochteffekt), was passiert dann im Herbst/Winter??
Irgendwann kann ich kein Wasser mehr nachfüllen (hab nur eine Sommerwasserleitung), und dann sitzen die Pflanzen irgendwann am Trockenen....  :-(((

Lg
Joe


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Dann solltest Du Dir die Arbeit machen und den gesamten Teichrand daraufhin überprüfen!  Ich weiß,  das ist mühselig und macht keinen Spass, ich musste es nach 10 Jahren Teich auch mal machen, da die __ Bodendecker überall über die Folie gewachsen waren und schon bis zu 10cm Erdreich unter sich gebildet hatten. Habe dafür viele Tage gebraucht, bis ich einmal rum war und lückenlos wieder die hochstehende Folie zu sehen war, aber es hat sich gelohnt, der Wasseverlust durch Dochtwirkung war vorher auch so enorm, dass i h stets ein Loch in der Folie vermutet hatte... nun habe ich seit ein paar Jahren Ruhe, kontrolliere nur gelegentlich die von aussen kriechenden Bodendecker. Wasserverlust ca 5 mm, bei Wind und knalliger Sonne auch mal 1cm.
lg ina


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juni 2014)

Der Teich ist neu. Deshalb kein Dochteffekt.

Wasser verdunstet. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren. Geh davon aus, dass kein Loch drin ist.
Wenn du nachfüllst, hast du keinen Überblick. Ich würde sagen, dass bei den Witterungen 10-15cm völlig normal sind. Wenn es wirklich mehr sind, und der Teich auch im Herbst bei Dauerregen nicht überläuft, dann ist was faul. Aber ohne eine gewisse Erfahrung kannst du (und noch schwerer die User hier) es einfach nicht beurteilen.

Wenn du wenig Bepflanzung hast, und auch keinen Uferbereich, der sich vollsaugt und zusätzlich Wasser verdunstet, gibt es den Eimer Trick.
Eimer so Aufstellen, dass er etwas zur Hälfte im Wasser steht. Mit Steinen etc unterlegen. Dann den Einer so weit füllen, wie der Teichpegel ist.
Das Wasser verdunstet auch im Eimer mit und hat den selben Pegel - Fazit, alles ok
Das Wasser im Eimer steht deutlich höher - Wasser läuft zusätzlich ab (Kapillarsperre, Loch)

Man muss nur berücksichtigen, dass eine üppige Bepflanzung zusätzlich Wasser verbraucht, ebenso eine Uferanlage durch Sand oder Ufermatten. Die erhöhen eben zusätzlich die Oberfläche, enthalten aber im Volumen kein Wasser. Ist beides nicht vorhanden, ist diese Methode sehr aufschlussreich.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2014)

ich denke bis 42,3 Liter/ 4 qm² verdunstung an einem Tag , ist  normal

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Thoma (19. Juni 2014)

Patrick,

des is doch mal a kompetente Antwort! 
Da stimm ich Dir voll und ganz zu!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## DbSam (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Patrick,


Patrick K schrieb:


> ich denke bis 42,3 Liter/ 4 qm² verdunstung an einem Tag , ist normal


Hhhmmm, könnten es nicht doch nur 10,269 Liter pro Quadratmeter Wasseroberfläche bei 21,35 °C Wasser- und 24,5 °C Lufttemperatur, bei böigem Südwestwind sein?  

Pi mal Daumen, oder wie kommst Du auf diese Werte?
Oder funktioniert mein Ironiedetektor nicht?

Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Es sind 10,374 L/qm. - Ich hatte den Einfall der Sonnenstrahlen und die Luftfeuchte vergessen... *grins*


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Micha, wieso kann es bei nem neuen Teich keinen Dochteffekt geben? Zum einen kann man schon beim Neubau was falsch gemacht haben und saugende Jutematten über den Teichrand hängen lassen,  oder zum Kaschieren schon Polsterpflanzen drueber gelegt haben, oder aber Wasser zieht sich in Folienfalten hoch.alles schon in den besten Familien vorgekommen. Falls also mehr als normale Verdunstung, sollte man, bevor man also die komplette Teichfolie auf Loecher untersucht, erstmal den Rand kontrollieren.
lg ina


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2014)

Im Prinzip stimme ich Ina zu, aber bei 0,5 cm oder auf Deutsch 5 mm am Tag kann man sich auf die Methode von Chris zurückziehen. Insbesondere bei Wind und Sonne.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Na sag ich doch...


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juni 2014)

Hi

Sorry, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Teich mit Kapillarsperre richtig gebaut wurde. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nicht der Fall. Jedenfalls fällt in dieser kurzen Zeit nicht so viel Sediment an, dass die Kapillarsperre überwunden wird. Überprüfen kann man es ja mal.
Dennoch denke ich, dass es durch Verdunstung zu erklären sein wird.

Grüße Michael


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Wird wahrscheinlich auch nur die Verdunstung sein...bei uns war es heut sehr windig und da war gleich nen guter Zentimeter weg...
lg ina


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin auch ich beruhigt,
denn bei mir sind in den vergangenen 3 Tagen, 
glatte 3 cm Wasser verschwunden
Na ja , wie gesagt TWW schadet den Fischen sicher nicht
und irgendwann werde ich mich wohl doch zu einem Gartenwasserzähler durchringen müssen


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2014)

Seit Anfang letzter Woche sind bei mir (Hochteich) ca. 5-6 cm verschwunden. Davon sind aber bestimmt ca. 2 cm durch öffnen des Schmutzablaufes verschwunden.


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hey, schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/leck-im-teich-oder-doch-verdunstung.16752/


----------



## Kerschi (20. Juni 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Der Teich ist neu. Deshalb kein Dochteffekt.
> 
> Wasser verdunstet. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren. Geh davon aus, dass kein Loch drin ist.
> Wenn du nachfüllst, hast du keinen Überblick. Ich würde sagen, dass bei den Witterungen 10-15cm völlig normal sind. Wenn es wirklich mehr sind, und der Teich auch im Herbst bei Dauerregen nicht überläuft, dann ist was faul. Aber ohne eine gewisse Erfahrung kannst du (und noch schwerer die User hier) es einfach nicht beurteilen.
> ...




Hallo Michael!

10 - 15 cm in welchem Zeitraum?

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Eimer (oder, "Kübel", wie wir in Österreich sagen ;-))
Den kannte ich noch nicht und werde ihn gleich ausprobieren!

Lg
Joe


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Carsten



> Hhhmmm, könnten es nicht doch nur 10,269 Liter pro Quadratmeter Wasseroberfläche bei 21,35 °C Wasser- und 24,5 °C Lufttemperatur, bei böigem Südwestwind sein?



Alles kann, nichts muss

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kerschi (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ina!

Danke für deine Beiträge.

Wie soll das mit den Folienfalten passieren? Kapillareffekt in der Folienfalten?

Ich habe tatsächlich (leider) viele Falten, denn der Teich ist sehr klein, da ich aber trotzdem viel Wasser haben wollte, relativ tief, also wie eingangs erwähnt, ca. 2 x 2m und 1,10 tief, da sind Falten nicht vermeidbar.

Danke für dein Feed-Back!
Joe


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hi

In dem gesamten Zeitraum, indem es jetzt so Trocken ist. Der Frühling war ja schon mit 2 Wochen ohne Regen nicht ganz normal und jetzt diese Trockenperiode das addiert sich mit der Zeit. Wenn es mal regnet, ist es ja auch nicht sofort wieder aufgefüllt.

Die Falten können sich nieder legen und dann ist es schwerer zu erkennen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2014)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich (leider) viele Falten, denn der Teich ist sehr klein, da ich aber trotzdem viel Wasser haben wollte, relativ tief, also wie eingangs erwähnt, ca. 2 x 2m und 1,10 tief, da sind Falten nicht vermeidbar.


Hallo Joe,

so lange die Folienkante nach oben zeigt, ist das kein Problem, aber sobald die Folienkante z.B. weil sie umgebogen ist, nur ein wenig nach unten zeigt, funktionieren die verdeckten Falten genauso wie Dochte bzw. Trinkhalme. Es gibt aber auch "Saufnasen" von aussen - manche Pflanzen stecken gerne mal die Wurzeln in den Teich und benutzen dazu auch mal eine Falte. Deshalb ist Randkontrolle eigentlich immer die erste Maßnahme.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2014)

Genau, sowohl die Pflanzenwurzeln in den Falten als auch die Falten allein. An meinem Teich stehen die alle nach oben seit meiner erwähnten Umbaumassnahme, aber bei der Nachbarin hab ich es mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Sie hatte ständig mit ca 25 cm zu niedrigem Wasserstand zu kämpfen,  bis wir die Falten mal hochgehoben haben, die waren naemlich nach außen hin wieder runter gebogen und unter trockenem Kies versteckt. Es zog sich dort bis zu dem erwähnten 25cm tieferliegenden Wasserspiegel und noch uber die Randwoelbung drueber hinweg genau wie in einem Trinkhalm das Wasser hoch. Ich hätte es nicht geglaubt,  wenn ich es nicht selbst gesehen hätte!


----------



## anz111 (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Zu dem Thema muss ich mich auch mal melden. Ich habe ja ca. 270.000 l Wasser im Teich und der steht ganz schön ungeschützt in der Sonne. Heuer sind schon einige Randpflanzen hineingewachsen und mann muss da ganz schön dahinger sein, dass man das im Griff hat. Trotzdem gibt es keinen großen Unteschied zum letzten Jahr was den laufenden Wasserverlust betrifft. So 10-15 cm nach einer Woche Sonnenschein ist da gar nix und ich halte es mit der Bier und Wisky Methode. Zuschauen, lassen, der nächste Regen füllt das ganze schon wieder auf. Und wenn nicht, dann helfe ich mal mit Grundwasser nach.

Die Pseudolochtheorie passt da einfach perfekt und auch viele Teichbauer weisen in ihren Unterlagen auf den Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung hin.

Also ich denke, das ist völlig normal und hol mir noch ein Bier!

LG Oliver


----------



## Kerschi (22. Juni 2014)

Danke an alle für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen.

Morgen werden (wieder) die Falten und das Ufer kontrolliert.....

LG
Joe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2014)

Hi Joe,

1-2cm Wasserverlust täglich durch Verdunstung sind bei der momentanen Wetterlage (windig und recht geringe Luftfeuchte) vollkommen normal

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2014)

Zur Zeit sind es bei mir bis zu 5 cm, starker Westwind und Sonne !


----------



## Speedy 1975 (22. Juni 2014)

ich  habe zur zeit auch damit zu tun das mein teich wasser verliert.
verdunstung kann ich ausschliessen da es erstens kalt ist und zweitens der verlust ploetzlich da ist.
da ich durch die form einige unschoene falten habr vermute ich das dad wasser raus gesogen wird. unter einer falte war es auch feucht.ich habe vor die falten dort wo sie aus dem teich kommen einfach zu verkleben. dann sollte das wasser ja keinen weg mehr finden?


----------



## Kerschi (23. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> 1-2cm Wasserverlust täglich durch Verdunstung sind bei der momentanen Wetterlage (windig und recht geringe Luftfeuchte) vollkommen normal
> 
> MfG Frank



DANKE für deine Info.

Joe


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Juni 2014)

Die 1-2cm Wasserverlust täglich kann ich auch bestätigen!
Ich fülle mindestens 2 mal die Woche aktuel Wasser im Teich nach, dass mir die Sumpfwasserzonen nicht austrocknen!


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich habe momentan im neuen Teich knapp 5cm in 1 Woche Wasserstand verloren, also alles voll normal.
Dabei habe ich noch fast die komplette Wasseroberfläche in der Sonne (wenn sie denn rauskommt) und der Wind kann auch schön drüber wehen.
Schönen Tag noch

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Brittami (19. Apr. 2015)

Ich nehme den Thread hier mal wieder auf, weil................

.... ich im Miniteich mal Wasser nachfüllen müsste, unser Brunnen es aber seit letztem Jahr "nicht mehr tut" und ich jetzt zu Leitungswasser greifen müsste, was ja aber nicht gerade gut sein soll....

Und nu?

LG
Brittami


----------



## DbSam (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Brittami,


Brittami schrieb:


> Und nu?


... 'nimmste' halt Leitungswasser, das hat evtl. sogar bessere Qualität als Dein Brunnenwasser.
Doch, Du hast recht, dem Portemonnaie tut es nicht so gut.  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (19. Apr. 2015)

Ah, wenn's weiter nichts ist... Was tut man nicht alles, damit die Vögelchen wieder im "Flachwasserbereich" baden können..... 
Danke!


----------



## Sven (20. Apr. 2015)

Bei mir ist am Wochenende auch einiges verdunstet. Ich habe zur Beruhigung noch einmal die Folienränder geprüft und es dann abgehakt.
Der Sommer kommt ja erst noch und wenn dann an manchen Tagen die Sonne bruzzelt und ein leichter Wind geht...

Zum Abschätzen von Verdunstung und Niederschlag kann ich nur Proplanta empfehlen. Die beste Wettervorhersage überhaupt


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Apr. 2015)

Ich mein so wer es noch besser
Wenn nicht, ist der Vorgang evtl. mit Whisky anstatt dem Bier zu wiederholen, diese ist aber in jedem Fall wirksam)
Mache das beim Teich bau und dir wird niemals etwas Wasser im Teich fehlen ( Bild )
und dem Bagger geht's auch gut.


----------



## Silä (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen

(Bitte nehmt die Masse und Rechnungen nicht zu grnau, sind in etwa)

Ich habe vor etwa 2 Wochen ein ~20qm grossen Folienteich erstellt. Er ist etwa 1,2m tief.

Doch schon in den ersten Tagen nach dem ersten auffüllen bemerkte ich einen stetigen abfall des Wasserlevels. Also machte ich mich ans recherchieren im Internet und probierte einige Sachen aus.

Die Ergebnisse waren für mich alle sehr verwirrend und deshalb wäre ich froh um eure Hilfe.

Der Wasserstand senkte sich um 6-12cm pro Tag. Deshalb dachte ich sofort an ein Loch in der Teichfolie. Also schaltete ich alle Pumpen und Filter ab und liess das Wasser etwa eine Woche stehen um zu sehen was der Pegel so macht.
Das wasser sank etwa 4-5 Tage stetig, ging dann aber nur noch knapp 1cm im Tag runter. Also markierte ich die Höhe und startete alle Steine auf dieser Höhe zu entfernen. Ich kontrollierte alle Falten und die Folien auf diesem Pegel 2mal und fand gar nichts. Also dachte ich, wenn ich die Folie schon frei von Steinen habe fülle ich das Wasser wieder etwa 15cm höher auf und warte bis es wieder stoppt. Jedoch sank der pegel nur noch 1-2mm in der Stunde. Dann gingen mir langsam die Ideen aus. A streute ich Sagmehl ins Wasser um zu sehen ob das Wasser an einen bestimmten Ort fliesst. Aber es trieb nach 1er Stunde immer noch fröhlich auf dem ganzen Teich herum. Um zu testen ob es vielleicht nicht doch nur Verdunstung ist versuche ich jetzt den Versuch mit dem Eimer(wurde im thred erwähnt).

Bin froh um jede Idee und jeden Gedanken-Anstoss


Gruss Silvan


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2020)

Naja, das anfängliche Pegelabsenken halte ich für normal. 
a) muss sich alles erstmal setzen und b) saugen die Steine auch Wasser.
Und dann nur noch ein absinken um 1 - 2 mm ist normal.


----------



## Silä (2. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und dann nur noch ein absinken um 1 - 2 mm ist normal



Aber es sind 1-2mm die Stunde.

Ist das wirklich normal?


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2020)

Salü
Bei meinem 6x4 Meter Teichlein variert der Wasserstand je nach Wetter in der Woche bis ca. 10cm.
Pumpe einschalten um Regenwasser aufzufüllen. Füsse ins Wasser hängen. Ein Bier trinken und der Tag hat einen glorreichen Abschluss.
Beim Teich lohnt es sich, alles etwas langsamer und gemütlicher zu betrachten.


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2020)

Silä schrieb:


> sind 1-2mm die Stunde


Okay das ist dann schon etwas viel aber 3 cm am Tag, wenn ich nicht den Schlauch ständig drinn hätte wären es bei mir auch.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2020)

so jetzt weiß ich es.
Zumindest warum ich so ein hohen Wasserverlust ich habe. 
Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder. 
Seht jedoch selbst und bildet euch ein Urteil. 
  

Das ist doch nicht normal. In einer Tour kommen hier alle möglichen Viecher und saufen meinen Teich leer. 
Kaum ist einer weg folgen zwei andere, tzzzzz.

Ob man da was mit 380 Volt erreichen kann


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Juli 2020)

Es sind 400 Volt!
Bei mir kommen 2 Staaten __ Wespen und 1 Staat __ Hornissen Baustoffe kaufen. 

Ich komme maximal auf 3cm in der Woche.
Es macht sehr viel aus, wenn man im Wald wohnt.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen 2 Staaten __ Wespen und 1 Staat __ Hornissen Baustoffe kaufen.


Hornissen weiß ich noch nicht wo die gebaut haben.
Bei den Wespen bin ich incl. vieler kleiner Nester bei über 10 Stück das größte gat so ca 20 cm Durchmesser nach 2 Tagen bauzeit.
Jedoch __ fliegen dort schon wieder einige Wespen mit Eiern weg???
Was das wohl wieder zu bedeuten hat???


----------



## Knarf1969 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
Stellt mal eine große Wanne mit Wasser neben den Teich und schau was passiert. Es verdunstet immer! Wenn es kalt ist, verdunstet das wärmere Wasser, Hölle ist Sonne und Wind. Da kann man zuschauen! Und wenn man viele großblättrige Pflanzen hat, geht auch viel raus. 
Den Rest säuft mein dicker Kater er liebt Teichwasser


----------



## Turbo (15. Juli 2020)

Meine 10cm Wasserstandswechsel  sind ausschliesslich wegen Nachbars Katzen. Der umlaufende üppige Ufergraben säuft nichts.


----------

